# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  اشکال کد ضمیمه

## حسین علوی

سلام خدمت اساتید بزرگوار
لطفا فایل ضمیمه را ملاحظه بفرمایید برای محاسبه برد عددی هست.
اشکال این کد چیه؟
با تشکر.

----------

